# Como probar Rele de 5 patas electroventiladores



## picnoob (Nov 17, 2013)

Tengo un problema, no se si este es la opcion correcta para publicar.

Mi carro (Optra 2007) tiene un rele de 5 patas que va para los electroventiladores, este hace que encienda ambos electros tanto el del motor como el del aire.

Pasa que el electro del aire A.(Encendido) cuando la temperatura esta por debajo de 100C siempre esta activo PERO cuando pasa de 100 no enciende, creo que debe ser el rele ya que segun he leido el electro tiene 2 velocidades me imagino que cuando esta por debajo de 100°C el rele manda por una patica y si pasa de 100 manda por la otra.

Como puedo probar que este fallando el rele fuera del auto.


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 17, 2013)

aparte del reele lleva un sensor de temperatura, de tres o dos terminales, proba a ver si esta en condiciones, te dejo el diagrama del reele y uno de como trabaja la ventilacion...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2013)

Considerando la importancia del buen funcionamiento de los electro-ventiladores yo *NO* haría ninguna prueba, directamente cambiaría el/los relee/s.


----------



## picnoob (Nov 17, 2013)

Si creo que no queda otra Pero segun Solari8 tiene un sensor que me imagino es el que mide la temperatura del motor o del refrigerante, ese funciona porq de no ser asi no funcionara la aguja del tablero, puede ser que la patica que se activa cuando el motor pasa de 100°C no tenga buen contacto interno o que se yo, no funcione, La cosa es que el electro enciende cuando el motor esta frio y con el aire encendido, si la temperatura sube y se enciende el aire a. el electro no enciende. Ojo tiene dos electros el del motor y el del aire acondicionado. El del motor tambien funciona con el rele pero siempre esta encendido por ese no hay problema, el problema es el que dunciona con el A.A.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2013)

La detección del tablero *NO* es la misma que la de los electro-ventiladores y generalmente esta NO falla (Tablero)

En el radiador posiblemente exista un bulbo con 3 conexiones un común y 2 salidas que activan los electro-ventiladores según la temperatura y posee 2 salidas como indica el esquema de *@solaris8*
No sería raro que por la posición donde se encuentra se aya mojado y uno delos contactos se encuentre aislado por óxido. Revisar

Algo así:


----------



## picnoob (Nov 17, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> La detección del tablero *NO* es la misma que la de los electro-ventiladores y generalmente esta NO falla (Tablero)
> 
> En el radiador posiblemente exista un bulbo con 3 conexiones un común y 2 salidas que activan los electro-ventiladores según la temperatura y posee 2 salidas como indica el esquema de *@solaris8*
> No sería raro que por la posición donde se encuentra se aya mojado y uno delos contactos se encuentre aislado por óxido. Revisar
> ...



oooooohhhhh ya veo, entonces voy a revisar si es eso porque hace mas o menos dos meses exploto el radiador y tiro refrigerante para todos lados, le cambiamos los dos electros y el radiador


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 17, 2013)

picnoob dijo:


> oooooohhhhh ya veo, entonces voy a revisar si es eso porque hace mas o menos dos meses exploto el radiador y tiro refrigerante para todos lados, le cambiamos los dos electros y el radiador



revisa el sensor que esta en el radiador, fijate el cableado y seguilo deberia llevarte al reele, y de ahi al 
electroventilador. pero como dice fogonazo, cambia por cosas nuevas, o si dudas mucho , llevalo a un service


----------

